# Sub Contract Snow Removal



## hamiltonenterpr (Sep 2, 2013)

I remove snow for all residential and commercial. I use a commercial snow blower I blow the drive, Side walk , And Broadcast spread salt and De Icing 
24 hour emergence assistance available 
Servicing the Spring Arbor/Parma/Concord/Horton and Jackson areas.
Will also Sub Contract in Lansing, Battle Creek, Ann Arbor areas. 
Call/Text or email anytime.
[email protected] 517-358-6209


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Are you strictly a sidewalk guru, or do you also have equipment to plow parking lots?

And what would your capacity be for the AA area?


----------



## hamiltonenterpr (Sep 2, 2013)

I do sidewalks, residential drives, and small lots. because of the overwhelming amount of competition with blades I got out of pushing a couple season's ago. if you have multiple accounts to make it worth it ill get my blade back but theirs not much competition for blowers and they work great for nursing homes and colleges if you ever get a contract with them I'm your guy.


----------



## hamiltonenterpr (Sep 2, 2013)

also I am available for all of AA depending on your contracts. basically if I can work all day it don't matter where it is if its only a few accounts it won't be worth it. thank you for your intrest!!


----------

